# Removing a Dual-Mass Flywheel



## mrtibbsabq (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning! I am in the process of replacing the clutch and dual-mass flywheel in my 2001 TDI Beetle. It has been challenging to say the least. It took me two days to get the tranny out and today I started working on the clutch. I got the pressure plate and friction plate off with no major problems but I cannot see how to get the flywheel off. The bolt access holes in the flywheel do not line up with the heads of the bolts and; all but one bolt-head is inaccessible. Anyone know how to get things lined up? Thanks.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out this video; it maybe helpful. If your dual mass flywheel is damaged; it may be a challenge to get the holes lined up, to access the bolts? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f2uX3L9PdY


----------



## rbryan (Nov 14, 2008)

billymade said:


> Check out this video; it maybe helpful. If your dual mass flywheel is damaged; it may be a challenge to get the holes lined up, to access the bolts?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f2uX3L9PdY


I have had to use a chisel and hammer to the holes into alignment and if that did not work I have had to chisel to enlarge the holes until I could get the triple square into the bolt to remove.


----------

